

How to Opt Out of AT&T's Plan to Sell Data About You and Your Smartphone Use - iProject
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/07/03/how-to-opt-out-of-atts-plan-to-sell-everything-it-knows-about-you-and-your-smartphone-use/

======
jpdoctor
Skip the blogspam:
[https://cprodmasx.att.com/commonLogin/igate_wam/controller.d...](https://cprodmasx.att.com/commonLogin/igate_wam/controller.do?TAM_OP=login&USERNAME=unauthenticated&ERROR_CODE=0x00000000&ERROR_TEXT=HPDBA0521I%20%20%20Successful%20completion&METHOD=GET&URL=%2Fpkmsvouchfor%3FATT%26https%3A%2F%2Fcprodx.att.com%2Fcmp%2Fcmpa%2Flogin.jsp&REFERER=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.forbes.com%2Fsites%2Fkashmirhill%2F2013%2F07%2F03%2Fhow-
to-opt-out-of-atts-plan-to-sell-everything-it-knows-about-you-and-your-
smartphone-
use%2F&HOSTNAME=cprodmasx.att.com&AUTHNLEVEL=&FAILREASON=&OLDSESSION=)

------
jaynos
So I logged in to ATT, checked the box to opt out, hit submit, and now the
page refreshes with the box unchecked. I highly doubt that I was successful in
opting out.

~~~
obituary_latte
Try again. Hopefully the service is getting slammed today thereby causing a
few hiccups. The page worked for me.

------
mey
For Verizon Wireless customers

[http://www22.verizon.com/about/privacy/cpniwireless/](http://www22.verizon.com/about/privacy/cpniwireless/)

------
1O0101ll100O
Perhaps it is time to opt out of AT&T.

All you need is a smartphone,wifi, and your favorite secure chat/voip software
like chatsecure, redphone, textsecure, etc.

~~~
dublinben
Wifi is not and will never be an acceptable replacement for a mobile data
connection. I'm not happy to be an AT&T customer, but at least they provide me
with consistent service everywhere I go.

~~~
_delirium
It depends on where you live. In Copenhagen, I find wifi serves my needs quite
well. There is wifi on the buses, on the trains, at home, in the office, in
bars, in restaurants, in cafes, in libraries, at any university branch...

I will admit this sometimes leaves me without internet for up to 10 minutes,
but I have cultivated a stoic mindset that lets me survive those periods.

~~~
gcb0
Catch 22.

Most Europeans have public wifi. Att does not operate in Europe :)

------
TrevorJ
I opted out by refusing to ever do business with AT&T after a hellish few
months trying to deal with them over an internet service debacle. Once it
became clear that their strategy is to lie to their customers, and then make
sure that the time cost for you to get customer service is so high that you
give up, I was through with them. I've never dealt with such a dysfunctional,
willfully incompetent company.

------
tn13
With so many wifi hotspots around I dont need ATT Smartphone at all. I use
Google Nexus with ATT GoPrepaid without any data connectivity. If I never need
on I just go to the nearest Starbucks. :D

